# job options



## shane33 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok guys i need some help here, I have been offered two different jobs both jobs come with good benifits and retirement plans one job is here at home but it pays a little less than the other but more than i was makeing. The other job pays a fair bit more but it is 7 hours away i would not be home. the job is 10 days on 5 days off and pays 30 per hr 12 hours a day working in a coal mine. Company provides housing and 33 per day meal allowance the other pays 24 per hour 8 hr a day with weekends off and i am home everyday. Now housing here where i live now is alot cheaper than the other place by about a hunderd thousand dollars. I have asked my wife what to do and she just says whatever make me happy well too be honest niether job is going to make me happy they are both going to be repetive work one is driving a coal truck back and forth same route probably 40 time a day and the other is a lumber mill where i guess there would be room to do other jobs in there also. I just do not know history has proven it self to me many times everything sounds real good untill you get there and then it is not what you are expecting. Not one of these "good sounding jobs " has ever worked out for me where it is poor living conditions wage turns out to be different it is not as rosey as one would like and when you are away from family and everyone it had better damn good. But in the back of my mind i keep thinking that this one might be the "good one" i am not sure what to do. The job at the mill here is a sure thing nothing unexpected will happen i know a few people who work there and i know what to expect. and i am home everynight. So guys and girls the million dollar question is WHICH ONE WOULD YOU GO FOR AND WHY??? Please keep in mind that i do have kids that are in school.:scratchhead::scratchhead:thanks for your input


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

No brainer for me...lumber mill...Why?
Family
Family
Family
Normal working hours, you know people there so less risk/less unknowns that it will turn out different than you think.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

:iagree: 

Definitely pick the one that keeps you closer to your family. In the long run, I think it's a wiser choice and one you (and your family) will be happier with.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

:iagree::iagree: I agree with both. Your wife and your kids need you at home.


----------



## cheewagacheewaga (Aug 28, 2008)

Avoid the coal mine job. I read that it is one of the most dangerous jobs out there. I don't care if they paid me $200k a year. I would NOT be a coal miner. I'd rather be poor, alive, and with my kids.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I use to be that work a holis in my first job. Made good money and figured everything would be even when I retired young. She couldn't wait for 25-30 years. I realized how important my family is and my second marriage is great.

draconis


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

stay closer to home.


----------

